# I wasn't ready



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I came to check on Nazy today and clean off the discharge from his nose, He's been sick for over 8 months now. We've had tons of vet visits, x-rays, shots, take home meds. An emergency run ro the office 30+miles away doing 85 on the freeway when we thought he was choking.  He faught long and hard but I guess it was too much. He was 2years old a week ago, I'm heartbroken and don't know if I will be able to bring myself back to this forum for a while.... I knew his time would come but I wasn't ready and I know that... I'm going to bury him and get a plaq. made for him. I can't think of anything else accept I should have done more, I should have pressed the vet for stronger meds...


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Aww...I'm sorry. He was a very adorable rat it sounds like.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm sorry for you and him both! Sometimes there just isn't enough you can do and nature will take it's course. Try not to feel guilty! (I know that's easier said than done)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

everytime i lose one of my babies to an illness i'm always thinking that i could have done more. pushed for stronger meds or taken them in sooner or forced them more or started that sooner. but i know too that i did all i could for them at the time and with the knowledge i had. there were times when had i been better informed or researched or planned better i could have done more and i learned from that to correct the flaws i saw then so i wouldn't make them again. but no one can blame you for doing all that you knew how to, all that you were capable of with the information you had at the time. 

i am truely sorry for your loss and everyone here understands your pain and your sense of guilt but try not to be too hard on yourself. you did all you could for him and you showered him in love the entire time. he knew you loved him and that's the important part. he wouldn't blame you or hold you responsible for his death, so neither should you.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thank you everyone , I'm feeling a little better but my parents & boyfriend have been working hard to help me not be down. I was spoiled and taken to a movie (which they shouldn't have done) so I feel a little better but it didn't help that the movie was rataollie  *


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im so sorry for ur loss  naz will be greatly missed


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow... I hope you feel better soon! But try to cheer up for Naz's sake. He stayed with you for a long time and in the end he fought to stay! You need to be happy so he can be happy up in his new home! The sadder you are the sadder he'll be for leaving you. 

On a side note I know the timing was bad but how did you like the movie?

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

so let me get this strait, they took you to rataollie to help you feel better about your rat passing away? lol.... But Im sorry that you lost him... =(


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im Sorry


----------

